# Playing with my new phone



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Taking pictures of the girls and playing with the editing on the new phone. My girls love to model haha


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

And can't forget baby jewel


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw they're all so pretty and cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome pictures ! I *love* the third picture , what a face ! 
And the forth is a close second , lol. You have such beautiful , happy goats 
Thanks for sharing , I enjoyed looking at them this morning 
BTW , your phone takes the best pictures I have ever seen , for a phone  lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh and whoever that is in the fifth picture , I need to hug 
Sooooooo adorable


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow baby Jewel is so precious and the other girls are sweet as well


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you all! I love all my babies! Some of my girls weren't cooperating. But the girls that modeled for me are just dolls.


----------



## kbrenton92 (Oct 7, 2013)

Omgosh the little fuzzy brown one!!! Omg so cute!!!! Omg lol


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

This evenings sunset here in East Tennessee. Edited picture and original. I love that the ducks were in the pond in the picture. Just makes it perfect!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Gorgeous sly pic! The ducks really do complete the picture.
All your goats are super cute, an if they're not cute, they're gorgeous!


----------



## crazygoats (Aug 10, 2013)

Amazing photo!!!


----------

